# Workshop for Mercedes in Dubai/Sharjah



## Monarch (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, I have a Merc 2011 C300. It is imported from US so no warranty and I don't want to pass by from Gargash even :boxing:... (I am New to Mercedes club). Please suggest me some good workshop with reasonable pricing also if you know where I can find spare parts.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a place in Al Quoz run by a couple of British guys. It's called Silver Arrow. They specialise in Mercs...


----------

